# pop eye



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

are there any other signs that come with pop eye,,mayby its just me ,,,my 3 reds that are about 5in long look really good ,,but it seems like there eyes are out of there head little to much,,,anything i can check for ,,,i think its just me ,but better safe then sorry ,,,any help ,pics,or advice,,,thanx alot


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, I had an Oscar that got this too. Ok, some things to check for are loss of appetite. Like they don't eat as much. Watch for less activity. They aren't acting normal. Also don't let it get to the point where there are sitting there and slowly moving and floating to there side and coming about again. That was the last thing that happened before my 5 inch oscar died. Treat it quick. The sell the treatments at most local fish stores. Good luck


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

well i checked the water"perfect"they eat good,they swim around there color is great,and all 3 look the same i think its just me ,if there was something wronge would they all look the same with the eyes,,i dunno ,,,ill take pics when i come home ,i thinks its normal,,,but i never had reds that look this good so i was wondering about it,,,like my cariba there eyes dont stick out this much ,,,well anymore help would be helpful,,,somebody told me that the powerhead could cause that if its to stronge ,i have an ac802,in a 60gal?well thanx for the reply,any more help would be great


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

:nod: Post pictures it will be much easier to diagnose.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ok here r some pics of there eyes ,,its the best i can do,,,


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

pic 2


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

pic 3


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

pic


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

1 more


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

please help me out with this,i really think its pop-eye,,,let me know what you people think ,,,thanx alot always!!!!!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

It resembles it from what my oscar had. Go to the pet store and buy the capsuls or whatever they are and treat it. You have a little time because they are biiger than my oscar and he went down in a week. Go treat it NOW!!!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

i have melafix should i use that????


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

i want to know what to do ,,,these r my fav fish,should i use melafix,,,,salt,,,water change,,,or what ,,,this like happened over night,,,,please help....i need info!!!!!!!!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

use some maracyn-two or tetracycline tablets with coppersafe the products are made by mardel..that should work

also if you didnt already mention,can you describe any physical symptoms..like frayed fins?,swollen gills?,cloudy eyes?


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> use some maracyn-two or tetracycline tablets with coppersafe the products are made by mardel..that should work
> 
> also if you didnt already mention,can you describe any physical symptoms..like frayed fins?,swollen gills?,cloudy eyes?


 i have soom frayed fins ,,,but what causes it you know????


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

how can i prevent this???


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

as far as i know,it could be caused by poor water quality..and it is treatable and curable by the following products i just mentioned :nod:


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> as far as i know,it could be caused by poor water quality..and it is treatable and curable by the following products i just mentioned :nod:


 well to tell you the truth my water is perfect ,,,but i will have to do what i have to do ,,,thanx for all replys.,...,mike


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I didn't know what to treat it with when my oscar had it and I wasn't knoledeg in fish at all. I hope this works out good.

ALL THE LUCK,


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> I didn't know what to treat it with when my oscar had it and I wasn't knoledeg in fish at all. I hope this works out good.
> 
> ALL THE LUCK,


ok well i went to th lfs and i talk to the guy i always deal with ,,and he gave me AQUATICURE "penicillin 250 mg tablets"for my reds,i have been dealling with him for years "very trust worthy",,but he said its just something that happens to them just like when we get a cold,you know ,,,but he said do a 40% water change treat it for 5 days and alls should be good,,,well i hope this can help out someone else like you as well,,,i will keep updates on my p;s so we can learn and see whats going on,,,thanx alot for all concern,,,mike


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

How did it go? I am getting nervous too, because I just threw in feeders from my LFS and one of them died and his eyes resembled POP eye so I am worried.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Need a flank shot. *From the front seems to be normal*. P's usually turn there eye abit when facing them.
{edit} I would stay away from medicines right now and just keep your water pristine, feed a various healthy diet (no live feed) and monitor closely.
If it is pop eye it is best to treat with a broad spectrum antibiotic geared towards a gram negative bacteria. Injection is preferred but I think Maracyn-2 is effective.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Little Waffen said:


> pic 2


LoL that is not pop-eye :laugh:

your piranha looks fine, if it had pop-eye it might look something like this:
_*note this fish does not have pop-eye, but pop eye does look kind of like this..._


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

from another angle


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Innes said:


> Little Waffen said:
> 
> 
> > pic 2
> ...


 are you sure,the water is pefect they eat all kinds of food,,,i dunno ,i guess i never notice it befor maybe they r ok but im givin them pinicillin for 5 days ,and that should not hurt them,for what my buddy said at the lfs,well i guess thats it,,thanx for all replys!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It looks normal to me also...

Unless your fish is suffering from a gram+ bacterial infection, the penicillin will not help at all.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

DonH said:


> It looks normal to me also...
> 
> Unless your fish is suffering from a gram+ bacterial infection, the penicillin will not help at all.


ok do you need more pics or do they look ok ,,,let me know ill take more tonight ,,,but i need more details on it so i know what im talking about to ,,,
thanx for the reply!!!!,mike
I JUST WANNA MAKE SURE THEY R ALL GOOD YOU KNOW,,,i never want to take a chance you know!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Little Waffen said:


> DonH said:
> 
> 
> > It looks normal to me also...
> ...


 we dont need more pics, your fish is normal









I think what DonH was meaning is that you are adding penicillin, but the penicillin is pointless, this is because your fish is not ill









also penicillin is the wrong medicine for pop-eye it is for gram+ bacterial infection









my suggestion is not to use meds unless you know what is wrong with your fish, and you are sure it is what is needed, in my experiance my fish are more healthy when I use water changes and a little salt to treat them, and I dont lose as many









I still use meds, but only in extrime circumstances, not for finrot, or whitespot or other easily cureble diseases


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

they look fine to me ....


----------

